# Is there anything like the Clarisonic/Pretika in AUS?



## darkorchid (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello ladies, 

I'm sure we've all come across the raves about the Clarisonic facial brush and also seen the USD price tag. My question is ... has anyone found anything similar to the Clarisonic facial brush/Pretika in Australia? I would loooove to get my hands on one if I could, but I'm not prepared to pay hundreds of dollars if I can help it. 
The reason I want it is because I have very clogged pores on my nose and chin and nothing i working to help clear that up. I have strong exfoliants for my skin type and I'm trying masks at the moment but with no results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any thoughts?


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 7, 2009)

Im not sure if this is 100% correct but i think I remember seeing the Clarisonic on TVSN (the home shopping network) they have a website too if you google it.
Also maybe try that new neutrogena one? its like twenty bucks at priceline.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Miss Bailey. I think its the Neutrogena Wave that's at priceline , but really it won't do very much to the skin as it's basically a flat pad that vibrates...yeah @[email protected]


----------

